# Industrial cleaning supplies in the house



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Everyone knows about the basic cleaners that everyone uses in their houses. Pledge to keep the furniture shiny. Windex to keep windows and mirrors streak-free. Soap to clean the dishes and Tide to keep your clothes smelling fresh after a long hike.

But - what about super cleaners? The industrial-strength stuff that you can only get at specialty suppliers? The stuff that is supposed to rot the flesh off your body if it even gets close to you?

I have been hunting for these kinds of cleaners for a while, and, one product that I found that seems to be the "do-all" cleaner for my kitchen, my bathroom, my engine, my feet (yes, they stink all the time) is a product called Spray-9. I found out about it when I needed to clean my laser at work. It cut through the grease and smoke residue on the laser and made it look new again. It didn't eat my hands away as I cleaned with a cloth and green-scrubbie bare-handed. It did an amazing job, so I started to buy it for the house.

Now, my bathroom take minutes to clean (floor, tub, tile, toilet, sink, etc) - I hit the mirrors with windex and I am done in that room. According to their website - Spray-9 kills just about every bug known - from virus to bacteria - anything that makes you ill.

I highly recommend it to you all.

Is there any industrial cleaners you guys can recommend to me?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We use CLR in the shower/sinks. Does a fine job.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I find the household ones do a fine job around the house. I work for the medical industry most of the time and there are medical cleaners. However, I don't have diseased people coming over so there's really no point. 

If you have tough to clean places a good tactic is to spray the cleaner of the surface and them wait. Most people spray and then wipe ten seconds later. Instead go watch some TV and come back ten minutes later. In the cleaning industry they call this "dwell time." I learned this from the guy who owns the business that cleans one of the clinics I work for. 

GM road oil and tar remover works great and does not damage paint. The GM glass cleaner is also good. Full strength amonia has some uses. So does turpentine. I tend to shy away from harsh chemicals. Then again I don't have a workshop with tools that need intense cleaning.

You can use some industrial cleaners to make poison gas, acids, or chemicals that combust on contact. But you'd have to be in a very special situation in order to require that use of the chemicals.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I like good old bleach for sanitizing. I also use Formula 88 for degreasing on the boat, best soap I ever found. The Latinos mfg. it in South Florida.


----------

